# Pescara - Inter: 11 settembre 2016 ore 20.45 Tv e Streaming.



## Tifo'o (8 Settembre 2016)

L'Inter nonostante una campagna impressionante negli ultimi giorni di mercato, non ha ancora vinto una partita. Sconfitta col Chievo a Verona e pareggio in casa col Palermo.

Il Pescara alla prima col Napoli si è fatta riprendere dopo due gol di vantaggio, ed alla seconda è arrivato il "regalo" tre punti a tavolino.

La partita sarà visibile in diretta su Sky e Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Settembre 2016)

0-2 secco per L Inter con gol direttamente dall angolo di Joao e rovesciata da fuori area di Mr 40milioni


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Settembre 2016)

Beh questa la vincono per forza.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Settembre 2016)

3-2 per il Pescara


----------



## 666psycho (9 Settembre 2016)

Forza Oddo! facci sto favore


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Settembre 2016)

Ormai the bohar ha trovato le contromisure, 0-4 facile joao mario, gabigol, candreva e banega.


----------



## Victorss (10 Settembre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter nonostante una campagna impressionante negli ultimi giorni di mercato, non ha ancora vinto una partita. Sconfitta col Chievo a Verona e pareggio in casa col Palermo.
> 
> Il Pescara alla prima col Napoli si è fatta riprendere dopo due gol di vantaggio, ed alla seconda è arrivato il "regalo" tre punti a tavolino.
> 
> ...



Vedo un ballottaggio Eder-Perisic sulle formazioni probabili. Se tiene fuori ancora Perisic De Boer non capisce proprio di calcio.


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Settembre 2016)

The sborr vincerà in carrozza, troppo superiore.

0-3 e tutti a casa


----------



## Doctore (11 Settembre 2016)

Prima ho sentito un interista che mi ha detto che il milan ha perso contro una squadra che ha fatto 8 mil di mercato...l udinese e il milan 25...e li per li son rimasto perplesso...ho tolto i 13/14 mil di elsha e abbiamo fatto un mercato 12 milioni circa...4 in piu dell udinese.
Ora l inter ha fatto un mercato da 113 milioni circa...il pescara 2 spicci.
Cosa devo dire all interista se perde?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Prima ho sentito un interista che mi ha detto che il milan ha perso contro una squadra che ha fatto 8 mil di mercato...l udinese e il milan 25...e li per li son rimasto perplesso...ho tolto i 13/14 mil di elsha e abbiamo fatto un mercato 12 milioni circa...4 in piu dell udinese.
> Ora l inter ha fatto un mercato da 113 milioni circa...il pescara 2 spicci.
> Cosa devo dire all interista se perde?



Ci è rimasto solo questo


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Ufficiali:
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*PESCARA *(4-3-2-1): Bizzarri; Zampano, Campagnaro, Gyomber, Biraghi; Memushaj, Brugman, Cristante; Verre, Benali; Caprari. All. Oddo*
INTER *(4-2-3-1): Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, Miranda, Murillo, Santon; J. Mario, Medel; Perisic, Candreva, Banega; Icardi. All. De Boer


----------



## Butcher (11 Settembre 2016)

Prima vittoria certa dai, non credo ci sia da discutere.


----------



## VonVittel (11 Settembre 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Prima vittoria certa dai, non credo ci sia da discutere.



Non sottovalutiamo il Pescara. Non è una squadretta come molti credono. 
Col Napoli hanno giocato con una qualità che ci sogniamo da anni purtroppo. E anche col Sassuolo meritavano di più.
La difesa è oscena, ma dal centrocampo in su se la cavano. E tutto questo grazie a Oddo che secondo me è gia da ora un grandissimo allenatore.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Settembre 2016)

Vittoria facile per i perdazzurri...


----------



## Heaven (11 Settembre 2016)

Mi piace Joao Mario, sembra proprio forte

Comunque l'Inter è 2 spanne sopra noi come qualità


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Settembre 2016)

Mamma mia cristante...


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Che asino!

Traversa a porta vuota.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Settembre 2016)

Con noi il Pescara li segnava ovviamente contro gli altri fanno ridere chiaro.


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Settembre 2016)

Il Pescara gioca veramente bene, ma a porta vuota come fai a buttarla lassù?!

Comunque fogne che vinceranno comunque 0-3 o 0-4


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (11 Settembre 2016)

Pescara divertente da vedere in fase offensiva dove gioca un giocatore davvero interessante...Caprari


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Settembre 2016)

Come sta andando Mr 45M?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Settembre 2016)

Maledetto handanovic...

Con noi erano tutti gol questi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2016)

L inter è 50 volte più forte di noi e mi sa pure il Pescara ha più tecnica .


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Gooooooooollllllll


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Settembre 2016)

Gooooooooooooooooooooolllll


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Settembre 2016)

Poco male, sarà 1-3 allora


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2016)

Fanno schifo, allo stato attuale sono un ammasso di giocatori senza ne capo ne coda. Se domenica prossima non li sotterriamo mi arrabbio veramente tanto.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Settembre 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Poco male, sarà 1-3 allora



Si, si, ovvio...

Vittoria in scioltezza per i perdazzurri...


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2016)

Ma no Verre!


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Settembre 2016)

Verre scarsissimo se mangiato 2 gol clamorosi ripeto SCARSISSIMO.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Che s'è mangiato sto somaro


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2016)

Nooooooo


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Settembre 2016)

Pescara intimorito dallo sprapotere inter, non la vuole chiudere


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2016)

Davvero niente male questo Bahebeck, comunque.


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2016)

De Burro fa 3 cambi tutti insieme


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Settembre 2016)

Mossa alla moufrigno...

4 attaccanti insieme e speriamo nella botta di culo...


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Settembre 2016)

Chissà che risate il Mancio


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2016)

Pareggio 1-1 Icardi.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Settembre 2016)

Ecco...


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Settembre 2016)

Ecco infatti, inizia la rimonta


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2016)

Lo sapevo !!! Guardo la partita e segna L Inter !!!! Incredibile .

Ho spento subito


----------



## massvi (11 Settembre 2016)

Prenderlo noi Banega no eh? Pareva brutto. 

Poi magari avrebbe fatto qualche assist e ci squalificavano.


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2016)

Ancora va in giro Pepe?


----------



## Hellscream (11 Settembre 2016)

La vincono dai, scontato.


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2016)

Ma noooooo! Cos'ha preso?


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Che pallo sto Handanovic


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2016)

Raga ho spento non la guardo ... Scontato che la vincono ..


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Settembre 2016)

Santo Handanovic anche oggi... che palle...


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Settembre 2016)

Fotocopia dell'anno scorso, li tiene a galla il portiere con gli altri che sbagliano l'impossibile davanti a lui


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Fotocopia dell'anno scorso, li tiene a galla il portiere con gli altri che sbagliano l'impossibile davanti a lui



Infatti L anno scorso appena è calato il portiere hanno preso sberle in faccia da tutti


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Infatti L anno scorso appena è calato il portiere hanno preso sberle in faccia da tutti



Incrociamo le dita


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2016)

Cosa si è mangiato Palacio.


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2016)

Assurdo, che culo!


----------



## Hellscream (11 Settembre 2016)

Scontatissimo.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2016)

Scontatissimo, si sapeva.


----------



## Kaw (11 Settembre 2016)

Ma cosa hanno fatto????????????


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Settembre 2016)

Ricominciano gollozzo fortunato ricominciamo giusto cosi possono vincere questi


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Settembre 2016)

Ma che culo...


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Settembre 2016)

Scontato.

Aquilani deve capire che il calcio non è roba sua.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Settembre 2016)

Ma tanto ragazzi, che cambia? Non andiamo da nessuna parte noi, non vanno da nessuna parte loro.


----------



## Kaw (11 Settembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma tanto ragazzi, che cambia? Non andiamo da nessuna parte noi, non vanno da nessuna parte loro.


E vabbè, ma vuoi mettere se non vincevano neanche oggi?


----------



## juventino (11 Settembre 2016)

Comunque sotto un certo punto di vista meglio così, preferisco affrontare un Inter illusa da una vittoria col gollonzo piuttosto che una squadra con le spalle al muro.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Settembre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> E vabbè, ma vuoi mettere se non vincevano neanche oggi?



Purtroppo il culo loro lo hanno sempre avuto, al contrario di noi


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Settembre 2016)

Speriamo di dargli un sveglia domenica, ma ne dubito


----------



## de sica (11 Settembre 2016)

Segnalo anche un controllo col braccio di icardi nel secondo gol, quindi l'hanno pure rubacchiata


----------



## Aragorn (11 Settembre 2016)

Per fortuna hanno la Juve la prossima settimana, altrimenti rischierebbero di prendere troppa fiducia.


----------



## Dany20 (11 Settembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Segnalo anche un controllo col braccio di icardi nel secondo gol, quindi l'hanno pure rubacchiata


Come sempre loro hanno una fortuna illimitata. Avessimo noi qualche volta un po' di fortuna...


----------



## The Ripper (11 Settembre 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Come sempre loro hanno una fortuna illimitata. Avessimo noi qualche volta un po' di fortuna...



hai vinto alla prima giornata con qualcosa in più della fortuna


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Settembre 2016)

eccallà, ben tornato kulovic.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> hai vinto alla prima giornata con qualcosa in più della fortuna



quindi la parata di gigio è solo una botta di sedere? capisco....


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

Ottimo ci voleva una bella vittoria in rimonta al 90' dell'inde a completare sta giornata di M!


----------



## martinmilan (12 Settembre 2016)

Cristante(lo scarsone cit.) vale 3 volte Montolivo per dinamismo e grinta..
Grazie geometrans!!


----------



## IDRIVE (12 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque sotto un certo punto di vista meglio così, preferisco affrontare un Inter illusa da una vittoria col gollonzo piuttosto che una squadra con le spalle al muro.


Infatti... anche sulla Gazzetta sono iniziati i deliri. Ieri sera leggevo testualmente sul sito: "Vittoria pesantissima (PESANTISSIMA!) sul campo di Pescara" (il Pescara, con tutto il rispetto) "Inter a -5 dalla Juve" (come se avere già 5 punti di distacco dopo tre giornate fosse un merito) che messo così sembra che abbia rimontato qualcosa ai bianconeri, in realtà la dicitura corretta sarebbe stata "L'Inter RESTA a -5 dalla Juventus".
Comunque per ora avranno anche speso un capitale, ma il copione delle loro vittorie è sempre il solito: Gioco di m..., vanno sotto, super Handa che para anche le mosche, traversa degli avversari, botta di culo e gol su rimpallo nei minuti di recupero. Di sicuro De Boer dal ciuffo ha ereditato la buona sorte.
Il problema è che, malgrado tutto questo, loro - a differenza di noi - hanno vinto ed il fatto di consolarci con le sconfitte o - come in questo caso - con le vittorie risicate delle *****...


----------



## prebozzio (12 Settembre 2016)

Icardi attaccante straordinario. Sono uno dei pochi sul forum a definirlo tale, e non capisco perché. Pazzesco. C'è gente che dice che Bacca è più forte, boh.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Icardi attaccante straordinario. Sono uno dei pochi sul forum a definirlo tale, e non capisco perché. Pazzesco. C'è gente che dice che Bacca è più forte, boh.



Straordinario 1 volta su 5 però....in tantissime partite sparisce come e peggio di Bacca...
Sono comunque visioni diverse.A me personalmente gli attaccanti puramente finalizzatori non piacciono per niente perchè o hai un gran gioco a rifornirti o diventi un peso.


----------



## fra29 (12 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Icardi attaccante straordinario. Sono uno dei pochi sul forum a definirlo tale, e non capisco perché. Pazzesco. C'è gente che dice che Bacca è più forte, boh.



Il primo goal (+ un altro mancato uscito di un soffio) Bacca se lo sogna di notte.. Icardi nel Napoli di Sarri arriva facile a 30 goal. Finalizzato re implacabile..


----------



## juventino (12 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Icardi attaccante straordinario. Sono uno dei pochi sul forum a definirlo tale, e non capisco perché. Pazzesco. C'è gente che dice che Bacca è più forte, boh.



In realtà sono due attaccanti molto simili, soltanto che Icardi ha sicuramente più potenziale e diventerà ancora più forte (già adesso sta un gradino sopra Bacca). Il problema di questo tipo di giocatore è che se non segna è 4, massimo 5 in pagella. Sono giocatori con cui ha senso prendersela soltanto se si mangiano i gol perché se il resto della squadra non gira e non riesce a servirli possono fare ben poco. Fidatevi di uno che ha avuto Trezeguet titolare per 10 anni.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Settembre 2016)

Sì, Icardi come Bacca è soprattutto un finalizzatore e nel calcio di oggi se ne vedono sempre meno di attaccanti così nelle grandissime squadre (Higuain, Lewa, Aguero etc. sono anche creatori di gioco). A mio parere il nerazzurro ha un gioco più vario di Bacca, e penso che vista la giovane età Mancini prima e De Boer ora stiano provando a renderlo un attaccante più completo.

Sicuramente non è ancora continuo come altri grandi campioni, ma in generale nell'arco delle 38 partite di un campionato è un attaccante che fa la differenza (anche con gli assist).

Fossi stato Marotta, io avrei preso Icardi a 50 piuttosto che Higuain a 90.

I Trezeguet purtroppo non esistono più  (la versione quindici volte più forte di Bacca e quattordici volte più forte di Icardi)


----------



## Dell'erba (12 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sì, Icardi come Bacca è soprattutto un finalizzatore e nel calcio di oggi se ne vedono sempre meno di attaccanti così nelle grandissime squadre (Higuain, Lewa, Aguero etc. sono anche creatori di gioco). A mio parere il nerazzurro ha un gioco più vario di Bacca, e penso che vista la giovane età Mancini prima e De Boer ora stiano provando a renderlo un attaccante più completo.
> 
> Sicuramente non è ancora continuo come altri grandi campioni, ma in generale nell'arco delle 38 partite di un campionato è un attaccante che fa la differenza (anche con gli assist).
> 
> ...



Basta guardare il secondo gol di higuain per capire che Icardi non lo farà ne' ora ne' mai.

Ciò detto Icardi a 50 Mln, con zaza venduto a 30, ti ridono dietro. 60-70 sicuramente.

Comunque fino a ieri voto 5 prima del gol.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Settembre 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Basta guardare il secondo gol di higuain per capire che Icardi non lo farà ne' ora ne' mai.
> 
> Ciò detto Icardi a 50 Mln, con zaza venduto a 30, ti ridono dietro. 60-70 sicuramente.
> 
> Comunque fino a ieri voto 5 prima del gol.


Higuain oggi è sicuramente più forte di Icardi, non si discute. Ma Icardi è del '93, ha segnato più di 60 gol in A a 23 anni e ha ampi margini di crescita. A mio parere è presto per dire che non sarà mai più forte dell'Higuain attuale 

La Juve sicuramente ha cominciato a lavorare alla trattativa Higuain mesi e mesi fa. Muovendosi con tale anticipo su Icardi, a mio parere con 50-60 milioni lo prendevano.
Questo non significa affatto che io ritenga Higuain un cattivo investimento eh, anzi, acquisto fantastico!


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sì, Icardi come Bacca è soprattutto un finalizzatore e nel calcio di oggi se ne vedono sempre meno di attaccanti così nelle grandissime squadre (Higuain, Lewa, Aguero etc. sono anche creatori di gioco). A mio parere il nerazzurro ha un gioco più vario di Bacca, e penso che vista la giovane età Mancini prima e De Boer ora stiano provando a renderlo un attaccante più completo.
> 
> Sicuramente non è ancora continuo come altri grandi campioni, ma in generale nell'arco delle 38 partite di un campionato è un attaccante che fa la differenza (anche con gli assist).
> 
> ...



Ecco, Icardi è un centravanti d'area.


----------

